# n+1 = Felt F65x or CAADX?



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I have decided I must have a 3rd bike so I am going to get a CX bike. I have also decided on aluminum so its very durable and disc brakes are a must for me. I have them on my MTB and am completely sold on them in wet or muddy conditions.
The Felt would probably be fine as is, if I wanted to push it maybe upgrade to BB7s or rival. The CAADX comes with Ultegra but my LBS said they would switch it to Force for me (but I think it would just be derailers and shifters and use the stock cassette and crank). 
Anyone consider both? The CAADX seems like almost a pound heavier but this will be primarily for gravel/dirt rides and some single track. I like events so I may get into some CX races but if I got real serious about it I would likely get a carbon CX bike at some point in the future.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

If you fit the Felt and like it after a test ride, I would say go with that. I like their company and products as they usually provide good value. A good test ride or two seems like it might be the best way to make your final decision.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Donn12 said:


> I have decided I must have a 3rd bike so I am going to get a CX bike. I have also decided on aluminum so its very durable and disc brakes are a must for me. I have them on my MTB and am completely sold on them in wet or muddy conditions.
> The Felt would probably be fine as is, if I wanted to push it maybe upgrade to BB7s or rival. The CAADX comes with Ultegra but my LBS said they would switch it to Force for me (but I think it would just be derailers and shifters and use the stock cassette and crank).
> Anyone consider both? The CAADX seems like almost a pound heavier but this will be primarily for gravel/dirt rides and some single track. I like events so I may get into some CX races but if I got real serious about it I would likely get a carbon CX bike at some point in the future.


CAADX has some sort of mystery house brand calipers.

To change to force, yes, new brifters, front & rear derailleurs... which of course, includes wrapping the tape. Which brings an opportunity to get new handlebars that fits your tastes better, if needed.

Another options is the Spec Crux Elite Disc Apex. for a similar price to the CAADX (but more expensive than the Felt)
Specialized Bicycle Components

I have a CAADX-Tiagra which I already use on singletrack


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I guess I should have mentioned that I considered both bikes and decided to go with a Specialized Crux in the end. The aluminum version is of such quality that pros were racing the aluminum version only last year (before Specialized came out with their carbon version). Someone in here indicated that they were able to get their 2011/2012 version down to 17-18 lbs, which is pretty light for an aluminum bike.

Here's Todd Wells version of the bike from 2011 (the aluminum version has remained pretty much the same since then):

Pro Bike: Todd Wells' Specialized CruX E5 OSBB | Cyclingnews.com

FYI-some shops still have 2012 alloy versions around for $1300-$1400 as well (which is a steal).


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's a review to consider:

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...zed-bicycles-crux-e5-disc-osbb-frameset-45697


----------



## Tim de Velo (Jan 18, 2010)

Felt, C'dale or Specailized...hard to go wrong with any of them. Ride them all, then figure out which you like best and which shop will give you the best service.


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

Did my first cross race yesterday, but used my mtn bike. I wanted to do a race before buying a cross bike, but now I'm convinced. However I already have 3 bikes, road, mountain, and commuter (old mtn), so this new one will replace my commuter as well. The Cannondale CAADX disc has rack mounts which I need so that is in the lead of my choices. I'm still considering steel as well. I love the versatility of cross bikes, but I wonder why more don't have rack mounts.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

tpgrole said:


> Did my first cross race yesterday, but used my mtn bike. I wanted to do a race before buying a cross bike, but now I'm convinced. However I already have 3 bikes, road, mountain, and commuter (old mtn), so this new one will replace my commuter as well. The Cannondale CAADX disc has rack mounts which I need so that is in the lead of my choices. I'm still considering steel as well. I love the versatility of cross bikes, but I wonder why more don't have rack mounts.


Some companies like Specialized are making cross bikes that are more race focused and a separate line that is more commuter-type oriented.

The Tricross used to be their sole cross bike. Then they introduced the Crux, which has a shorter chainstay, no fender mounts/eyelets, etc....and the Tricross, though no longer classified by Specialized as a cross bike.... gets the more commuter friendly options


----------



## tpgrole (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Uncle Ted! I would've completely overlooked Specialized because I didn't think they made what I wanted. It seems rather odd to me that they don't even link a bike called the Tricross to the cyclocross tab. Thanks again!


----------

